# Using Peppermint Sh for Aipt.



## nickeleye_rt (Dec 16, 2008)

Have many ppl used peppermint shrimp to battle aiptasia?? Any luck?
Is it recommended or is it better to just try and kill them with aiptasia x or something like that.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I have had two peppermints; the first had no interest in anything but featherdusters and pods. No aiptasia eating though. My second one moved down on anything and everything, including aiptasia, but wouldn't touch the gigantic one. 

I have a few small ones popping up now because of a failed attempt at killing a mature large one with Kalkwasser. I've bought aiptasia-X to see if it works out for me, as I've heard a lot of good things about it's effectiveness.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Peppermint shrimps are hit and miss with Aiptasia but also with zoas and palys.


----------



## nickeleye_rt (Dec 16, 2008)

UnderTheSea said:


> Peppermint shrimps are hit and miss with Aiptasia but also with zoas and palys.


ok... I'll probably grab some aiptasia x tonight. try it out.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

you can try adding lemon juice via syringe to them too, that's what I use, with 9/10 effective kills... very few left in my tank, I tend to attack about 3 a month, can't see any others


----------



## tropicalfishlover1220 (Jan 12, 2009)

I got one from Reef Aquatica and the aiptasta were gone in 3 days =D


----------

